# German Blue Rams spawning video



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

They are spawning again! I have a batch of eggs in another separate smaller tank by another pair of german blue rams, already wrigglers.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats and thanks for posting. 

What are your water parameters?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Very nice! Congrats and thanks for posting.
> 
> What are your water parameters?


Thanks! Nitrate, nitrite, ammonia 0, pH 6.2-6.4, GH and KH didn't test, but should be around 6-7 for both.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Will you sell the baby fish when ready? How big they have to be? Do you feed them brine shrimp? You have an impressive tank setup for the rams in your Mystical Underwater Forest video. What size tank is that? Nice plants. Do you know their names? Do you use co2? Can't tell what substrate material at the bottom, is that sand?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

fxbillie said:


> Will you sell the baby fish when ready? How big they have to be? Do you feed them brine shrimp? You have an impressive tank setup for the rams in your Mystical Underwater Forest video. What size tank is that? Nice plants. Do you know their names? Do you use co2? Can't tell what substrate material at the bottom, is that sand?


Haha thanks! So many questions haha... I don't know if I will sell them when they grow big or not, maybe if I have too many then yeah sell some or give some to my friends. I feed them baby brine shrimp, thanks for looking at my videos!  it is 55G, the main plants in that tank is bolbitus fern or African fern an broad leafed hygrophilia. No CO2, substrate us mixed white gravel with florabase.


----------

